# Question about my new 226.



## Nagel (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys, I just recently bought a new Sig p226 Elite from an online dealer and received the gun the other day. This is my first brand new pistol I have owned and am not sure how the barrel usually looks brand new. I know Sig test fired it, but should my barrel already have wear on it? It won't let me upload the images on here(I'm new and not sure what I am doing). But how much wear should be on a new barrel like that?

Thanks guys.

Also, it is an Enhanced Elite. I was wondering if I can replace the grip with the Sig Sauer rosewood grips without having to change out any other parts under the grip with it.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

It would help to have an image, but the high timers on here (I'm not one) may be able to help you. My Sigs have curved marks on the backs of their barrels that some of my friends call "smilies". I'm told that they typically show up on Sigs in just the first few rounds. Since both my pistols are about 20 years old, I never think much about it, but someone told me that the first 15 or 20 rounds might produce them.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Unless you are a contributing member you need to use a third part host site such as *Photobucket *to post images.


----------



## Nagel (Feb 8, 2012)

photo.jpg picture by Nagel29 - Photobucket

photo.jpg picture by Nagel29 - Photobucket

photo.jpg picture by Nagel29 - Photobucket

I realize it's not much wear at all, but still just wondering.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nagel said:


> photo.jpg picture by Nagel29 - Photobucket
> 
> photo.jpg picture by Nagel29 - Photobucket
> 
> ...


Nothing to be really worried about, possible that the gun was a floor model and had lot of handling etc.


----------



## Nagel (Feb 8, 2012)

Alright, thanks I appreciate it. Any idea on the grip issue?


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

hasn't been shot much, looks like factory to me without better pics, it's just wearing the coating on the barrel & normal.

fyi:
where you got the pics, hold mouse over the pic, left click on img code & then paste the pic rather than just the link, like this.


----------



## Nagel (Feb 8, 2012)

Ahh alright, thanks for the help.


----------



## silvoor (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought a new 226 and 220 in the 80's and since then have bought three more P models. The black finish at the breach always looks like it has been worn off and the exposed metal has marks on the finish (on the forward section) but is glass smooth new and 30 years later. Can't help on the grips but a call to SIG would probably give you the answer.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

bearone2 said:


> hasn't been shot much, looks like factory to me without better pics, it's just wearing the coating on the barrel & normal.
> 
> fyi:
> where you got the pics, hold mouse over the pic, left click on img code & then paste the pic rather than just the link, like this.


why has this pic been removed?


----------

